# Libraries and streaming free music



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

I thought I would pass this on though in the USA, each person has to check with their libraries online to verify. 

As of now Freegal is doing unlimited streaming which means that a lot of classical music on Sony and other labels are available without time restraints. Hoopla is up to 10 checkouts on music. One (I checked out Friscay vol 1 and 2 recently) might browse for a bit and check out those 10 plus hours collections where you can repeatedly listen for 7 days or so. Not bad. 

Kanopy: No music but now up to 10 credits for various movies. And some free credit movies that do not count.

So if you want curb your spending on music in these trying times, and tired of hearing your own collections (well, not in my case as I will die before I can exhaust it) check it out.


----------

